# Printing over fuzzy fibers?



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was at the NBM tradeshow a few weeks ago and was watching the Anajet MP10i print and it was printing on a pretty fuzzy garment that if I tried to print on with my Epson based DTG printer would look horrible. I'd have white fibers sticking up thought the underbase...

Yet the print after pressed look perfect!

Is it my printer? Or just an epson based DTG thing?

I have been fighting with this issue on district DT5000's all of this week (which normally print great)

-Rob


----------



## tish3264 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi! I'm having the same issue with Bella/Canvas. The print looks terrible with white fibers sticking up. Regular Gildans look great.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tish3264 said:


> Hi! I'm having the same issue with Bella/Canvas. The print looks terrible with white fibers sticking up. Regular Gildans look great.




Try pressing the shirt first with a heat press for a few seconds to flatten the fibers.

_


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

What Harry said is some good advice a pre-press before pretreating will lay down fibers. If the shirt has a ton of fibers still use a paint brush and brush in one direction (doesn't matter which direction just go one way.) Then dry your pretreat you will get a nice smooth area to print on. These techniques will work on any shirt that has fuzz but one last trick which I advise to only the most skilled F2000/21000 users is this, If your are still getting fibers sticking up add a 5sec delay between the layers this will help you get a nice vibrant print as well as give you time to lay a piece of clean parchment paper across the wet image and pressing gently with the side of your hand slide it down the length of the image ( all in one direction again) this will press the fibers into the wet under base and when the color goes across it the fibers will not poke through. Then just cure as normal. These techniques can reduce you fibers sticking up by at least 80% also a quality pretreat will help as well.


----------



## tish3264 (Jul 4, 2017)

We ended up using heat press vinyl our last order because we just couldn't get a good smooth print. I'll try your tips and hopefully we can print the next batch!! Thanks!!


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

tish3264 said:


> We ended up using heat press vinyl our last order because we just couldn't get a good smooth print. I'll try your tips and hopefully we can print the next batch!! Thanks!!


For what it is worth I print on Bella's all the time and I usually can get away using just the brushing of the pretreat technique. The only down side is this adds a few seconds to every shirt but you get a better print. It becomes the Quality VS Quantity argument. I still always brush its second nature for me. I rather have something look good then have my name attached to a bad print. But that's my personal preference, I know a few shops out there that only care about speed and not about quality.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello to all:

Very good recommendations indeed. 
I'd like to add one more: If you use a tunnel dryer after applying the pretreatment on the t-shirt; heat press the t-shirt while still damp (and dry it out while heat pressing). The results will be even better.


----------

